# 1/32 Scale Seaview Interior Diorama



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Back in Vancouver for work. I found I can't really work on kits while I'm here, but I can scratchbuild. So I bought some Evergreen Plastic, some liquid cement and I brought an X-acto, and my scale rulers. I'm planning a diorama based in part on the last photo, it was taken aboard a Balistic Missile Sub while I was still in service. I plan to outfit it as Seaview outside the Admirals Cabin on 'A' deck.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Yeah, Herb, that makes sense - you can't work on a kit, but you can make an amazing piece of scratch work. I'm afraid I don't quite see it


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Boy...... I hope the next time I can't get any work done, it turns out as nice as that....... That just insane....... Great work.....


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Holy cow! The staircase is most impressive--actually all of it is! Can't tell it from "factory."


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Made a little more progress on the Diorama last night. I have a better idea now on proof of concept. Found pic #4 online which illustrates a little better my idea.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Interesting idea for a dio. I'd like to see a screen capture of what you are trying to replicate from the TV show.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The idea I'm trying to capture is based more in reality than what was seen on screen.
Which is why I'm trying to replicate real equipment on board actual naval submarines. The idea is coming together, but will be better realized as I proceed further.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That is really looking cool, dtf! :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> Made a little more progress on the Diorama last night. I have a better idea now on proof of concept. Found pic #4 online which illustrates a little better my idea.


Alright Ductape, you're busted...... This is real hardware and your finger's are Photoshop'ed into the pictures...... For real, you do the best work I've ever seen...... PLEASE KEEP POSTING......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Great work, Herb! The ship ladder looks as good as the real ones I used to build.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Got paint on it this weekend. Can't seem to get the camera to focus. will get better pictures as I go along. Top compartment is complete, just have to add fire extinguisher and bracket. Lower compartment still needs fitted out. Will call this little Diorama "Waiting to check in !". The new crewmember is waiting to see the old man durring his checkin process.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That is very, very, cool! Nicely done!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Very well done, indeed!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very impressive work! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

That's terrific Herb...and I totally agree, sometimes it's easier to scratchbuild something than actually build a kit.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Ya do get work!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

How's this one going? Love to see more pics progress......


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Nearly finished with the lower compartment fittings, working on this alongside my Viper build.


----------

